# sub/amp problem?



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

instead of typing my problem out and what i've tried to far, i'll just paste you the link to see how someone else has tried to help me

heres my problem  

i really appreciate anyone who gives me some more suggestions, thanks guys


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

what fuse is blowing?


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> what fuse is blowing?


it was a 10, in the engine bay labeled "tail" .. but thats not the problem anymore, replaced it with a 15 and its been doin fine ... its the stupid sub, im thinkin i'm just ganna disconnect all the wires and take it to a shop and let them reinstall it and see if it still does it


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

this thread is sorta related to what you have going on, might give you some ideas...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70026&highlight=speaker+thump

Although we never heard back from that guy, I suspect it was a problem with the amp itself. You said you had a lightning amp, right? Not exactly a quality amp I think. Might wanna try getting a friend to come over with his car stereo and swapping amps for awhile, test it out. Might save you some $. Let us know how it pans out...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

if a 10 amp fuse is supposed to be there from the factory, replacing it with a 15 amp one is idiotic. You are obviously blowing a fuse for a reason. The tail fuse is for the taillights. Do you have a wire spliced into the taillights? Or is there a taillight ground being shared with another component? Dont just bandaid the problem with a bigger fuse. Get in tehre and find the problem


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> if a 10 amp fuse is supposed to be there from the factory, replacing it with a 15 amp one is idiotic. You are obviously blowing a fuse for a reason. The tail fuse is for the taillights. Do you have a wire spliced into the taillights? Or is there a taillight ground being shared with another component? Dont just bandaid the problem with a bigger fuse. Get in tehre and find the problem


I would concure. Its sounds as though you have a something wired to your tailight. Usually the power wires there are not sufficient to power a amp, unless its really small. I mean really smalll. Other wise it would be blowing the fuse.


----------

